# Zone woes



## Batpig (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey everyone. First post here and just looking for advice. I moved to an acreage with a pretty sizable system. It wasn't well maintained by the previous owner, so I've been spending time getting it back in shape (cleaning filters, replacing heads, etc.) and learning as much as I can about sprinkler systems.

I'm finally to the place where I have a single zone that won't come on. It's fed by an 8 conductor wire where all 7 of the other zones work fine. Zone comes on when either turning the solenoid or opening the bleeder. Solenoid tests good at 40ish ohms. Test at the controller shows open connection while all 7 of the others on this wire show in the 40-45 range. Splices at the valve look clean, with no obvious breaks. Unfortunately all 7 of the other wires are taken, otherwise I'd just try a different one. I just can't imagine a single wire being completely broken while all others are fine. Is there any other possibility I may be overlooking?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Will the valve that isn't working turn on manually? You could also swap wires with the adjacent valve to see if it'll turn on.


----------



## Batpig (Sep 27, 2021)

Yes it turns on manually using either the solenoid turn or bleed valve method. The solenoid also tests fine around 40 ohms, so it really appears to be a wiring issue as it tests as a completely open connection at the controller


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd swap a zone anyways just to confirm the dead strand. Swap it at the controller, if the problem folows the strand, it's wiring, if not, it's the controller. If wiring, and there's no other junction between the controller and the valve box, I'd just run a single strand of direct bury wire out to the box.


----------

